# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Extract model data from PDF viewer?

## DBFIU

Does anyone know how to pull an STL file out of a adobe PDF 3D model viewer? As I rotate this model, I notice the solid is well defined and it must have been made from either a parasoild, STEP file or STL. So there must be a way to extract an STL from this thing? 

Any suggestions?

Thank you,

 - Dan

----------


## is_it_tennant

Don't know what about STL data exactly, but to be blunt, Adobe is pretty bad at exporting things from it. As well as many of software-based editors and readers like Nitro, Sumatra and else. I know the only one tool that does so as it supposes to, but it's an online thing https://boston-real-estate-board-form.pdffiller.com/ There's another way as well, you may purchase a pro licence for your Adobe application, but it'll cost you way more

----------


## mattsmith11

Nice information

----------


## hdmitry

Finally I found the information I needed.

----------


## blackmart12

Oh great finally this forums helps me

----------


## Kaianna

Nice best information

----------

